# Meguiar's Dark Wax



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Meguiar's Dark Wax*

*Product Description.*

Dark Wax is a paste wax product and can be purchased in a cardboard packet containing a metal tube of 198g, Net 7oz of product and 1 11cm, 4.5" applicator pad.

The packaging has a nice satin finish with a clear window on the front side displaying the product inside.

The product forms part of the extensive Meguiar's range of car care products drawing on their 100 years plus experience and knowledge of value for money car car products.

The labelling has simple graphics in typical Meguiar's style and the rear side contains very informative clear and concise health and safety information in 8 different languages

The packaging isn't pretty or boutique but its smart and functional and certainty holds up to being part of the Meguiar's range and is instantly recognisable under the Meguiar's brand. It looks a 'professional' product and if used in line with the enclosed instructions will give the results the product is designed to achieve.

The wax has been specially formulated for dark to black coloured cars. Dark Wax focuses on polishing the paint to generate a wet, glossy look. This product cleans, polishes and protects the paint in just one step.

It's specially formulated to gently polish away water spots from multiple surfaces.
Its safe and effective on all clearcoat & glossy paint surfaces.
Its also great for removing light swirl marks.

*Unique Selling Point (USP).*

Meguiar's Dark Wax 'does what it says on the tin'. It may not be the trendiest wax in town and may not even be the best but it does what you would expect of it and more besides. For me the USP is its part of the extensive Meguiar's range of car care products. This and the fact that it can be bought at high street motorist stores and numerous different places on the web makes it easily accessible to the general public and others wishing to purchase it.

*Usage.*

Meguiar's Dark Wax can be used either with the enclosed foam applicator pad or via a DA Polisher or the new Meguiar's DA Power system (a separate review of the DA Power system will be coming very soon)

*Meguiar's recommend the following guidelines be followed for application.*

For best results apply to a freshly washed and dried surface that is cool and in the shade. For glossy paint finishes only (NOT for use on flat, matte or satin finishes). Keep off vinyl, rubber, plastic, non painted or porous materials.

*For Hand application:*

1. Apply a small amount od Dark Wax to the included applicator pad.
2. Work one section at a time using moderate pressure. Spread product evenly to the entire car adding more product as needed.
3. Let the wax dry to a haze. Use a premium towel like Meguiar's Supreme Shine microfiber or 100% cotton terry towel to remove the product. Turn to a clean portion of the towel for final wipe off, buffing to a brilliant shine that lasts!

*For DA Power system / Polisher:*

1. Apply 3-4 dime-sized drops to a yellow polishing pad.
2. Follow steps 2 & 3 of hand application to complete,.

*Product 'Abuse'.*

Dark Wax is a simple to use product and won't punish you if you use too much or too little. For beginners and professionals alike its a great product for achieving brilliant colour and shine on dark to black paintwork

*Performance.*

The product was tested on a 10 year old Volvo with solid black paintwork which has covered 127000 miles and is used as a daily driver. All previously applied polishes and coatings were removed from the paintwork with a strong mixture of Fairy liquid in the wash process. The test vehicle was dried and taken inside and any traces of water were removed from the paintwork and surrounding areas before application commenced.

4 £1 sized drops of the product were applied to a Meguiar's yellow polishing pad and applied to the paintwork via the Meguiar's G220 v2 DA. The product was applied to every panel on the car for approximately 5 minutes per panel. For small and hard to reach areas, such as door shuts etc the included foam applicator pad was used. It was clear to see the product doing what the manufacturer has claimed by removing water marks and the few minor swirl marks that were present in the paintwork. The product was then left to dry for approximately 30 minutes before buffing off with high quality microfiber towel, turning the towel frequently until all product residue was removed.

Following buffing the product I was genuinely impressed with the deep gloss and shine that the paintwork had. All the watermarks had gone and the few minor swirls that were previously present had also gone.

*Durability*

The synthetic Polymers should provide a long lasting durable protection to the car paintwork.

*Price Point/Performance Per Pound*

The RRP for the product is £13.99 for the 198g net wt / 7oz tube.

*Costs per Application.*

Judging by the amount that was used on the test vehicle I would estimate there is enough product in the tube to complete 6 average to large sized vehicles with ease. this equates to a cost per application of £2.33, in my opinion making the product excellent value for money.

*Conclusion*

I was genuinely amazed by the finish that was achieved on the test vehicle. The level of gloss and shine that the product imparted on the paintwork was outstanding. All the minor imperfections that were previously present had gone, leaving a finish that any car enthusiast would be proud of. In the words of Meguiar's "With reflections this deep be careful to not fall in"

*Pros*

Will not damage clear coat paint
Product can easily be applied with a dual action polisher
Product can be applied by hand
Water beads and rolls off
Protects the paintwork
Contains synthetic polymers for great durability
Superb value for money
Stunning end result

*Cons*

· Should not be applied to hot paintwork
· Should not be applied in direct sunlight.
.

*Final Score*

The product exceeded all my expectations, with its easy to use philosophy, coupled with the stunning end result and the value for money cost per application I am going to award it 10/10

Picture Gallery


2013-06-11 09.29.30 by DW Reviewer, on Flickr


2013-06-11 09.31.56 by DW Reviewer, on Flickr


2013-06-11 11.17.10 by DW Reviewer, on Flickr


2013-06-11 13.16.20 by DW Reviewer, on Flickr


----------

